
China unveils terrifying Dongfeng-41 nuke at 70th anniversary parade - SubiculumCode
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10039105/china-set-to-unveil-dongfeng-41-nuke-that-can-strike-us-in-30-minutes-at-70th-anniverary-parade/
======
celticninja
Some huge overcompensation going on over in China right now.

